# Bench Dog hand planes by Rockler



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I just received the latest catalog from Rockler featuring a line of imported hand planes, priced competitively to WoodRiver planes by Woodcraft.

I don’t have a review since they’ve only sold a number 4 smoother and a 60 1/2 block plane in the past, but in August they are adding a 4 1/2, 5, 5 1/2, 7, 62, shoulder plane and 3-in-1 plane. Just a heads up if you haven’t seen it yet.



In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------

